# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  معدلم خیلی خرابه؟!

## iskit2000

سلام دوستان

معدل نهایی من ۱۷.۸۱ هست

ادب ۱۷.۷۵
زبان فارسی ۱۸.۷۵
دینی ۱۸
زبان ۱۹.۵
زیست ۱۶ (به دلیل دیر رسیدن به سر جلسه)
فیزیک ۱۷.۷۵
شیمی ۱۸
ریاضی ۱۷.۵



به نظرتون این معدل خیلی بده برا رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ تجربی سال ۹۵ ؟

هر درس رو نسبت به معدل بالا چقدر بیضتر باید بزنم؟؟؟
ممنون میشم کمک کنید استرس حالمو مراب کرده

----------


## javad76

> سلام دوستان
> 
> معدل نهایی من ۱۷.۸۱ هست
> 
> ادب ۱۷.۷۵
> زبان فارسی ۱۸.۷۵
> دینی ۱۸
> زبان ۱۹.۵
> زیست ۱۶ (به دلیل دیر رسیدن به سر جلسه)
> ...


هر درس رو 7-8 درصد بالاتر بزنی از معدل 20 هم جلوتر می زنی ( ایشالله )

----------


## Blue.sky

> سلام دوستان
> 
> معدل نهایی من ۱۷.۸۱ هست
> 
> ادب ۱۷.۷۵
> زبان فارسی ۱۸.۷۵
> دینی ۱۸
> زبان ۱۹.۵
> زیست ۱۶ (به دلیل دیر رسیدن به سر جلسه)
> ...



نه دوست عزیز بد نیست چه برسه به خیلی بد ! مگر اینکه بخوایین مثل بعضی ها! بهانه ای برای عدم قبولی تو کنکور 95 آماده کنین !
موفق باشی

----------


## pezeshki94

> سلام دوستان
> 
> معدل نهایی من ۱۷.۸۱ هست
> 
> ادب ۱۷.۷۵
> زبان فارسی ۱۸.۷۵
> دینی ۱۸
> زبان ۱۹.۵
> زیست ۱۶ (به دلیل دیر رسیدن به سر جلسه)
> ...


من داداشم با معدل 17.29 رتبه 72 منطقه 2 شد




شاید اگه معدلش 20 بود رتبش تک رقمی میشد... درضمن سال اولی که کنکور داد رتبش 50 هزار و خوردی بود سال دومش بود امسال... معدل اسمش 25% ولی خیلی ملموس نیست
نا امید نباش

----------


## Black

منو ببین ناشکری نکن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## miladrko

شما کنکور رو خیلی خوب بخونی نهایی اصن یادت میره 
من خودم نهایی رو خیلی خوب نکردم
زیست شدم 15 ( تو سال عمل کردم و نرسیدم فصل هشت رو کلا بخونم . عید هم مریض بودم و اصن یه وضعی  :Yahoo (75):  )
خیلی حساس بودم اولش ولی دارم واسه 95 میخونم کنکور تجربی دارم
کلا نگران نهایی نباش
طرف با معدل 12 داره پزشکی شهید بهشتی میخونه  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## sis413

> سلام دوستان
> 
> معدل نهایی من ۱۷.۸۱ هست
> 
> ادب ۱۷.۷۵
> زبان فارسی ۱۸.۷۵
> دینی ۱۸
> زبان ۱۹.۵
> زیست ۱۶ (به دلیل دیر رسیدن به سر جلسه)
> ...


مشاور من میگفت کس یکه معدلش بالای18پتانسیل زیر100شدنو داره حالا معدل بالا 17حتمن میتونه زیر1000بشه

----------


## Hellion

باور کن نمیتونی .. باید حتما بالا 19 میشدی خیلی خیلی محاله که زیر 1000 بشی مگه اینکه همه رو صد بزنی ... موفق باشید

----------


## HellishBoy

> باور کن نمیتونی .. باید حتما بالا 19 میشدی خیلی خیلی محاله که زیر 1000 بشی مگه اینکه همه رو صد بزنی ... موفق باشید



کی میگه این حرفو ؟!!!!! معدلش بنظر من خیلی خوبه پتانسیل زیر 500 هم داره .... الکی لطفا روحیشونو تخریب نکنید !!!! به ایشون پیشنهاد میکنم به جای این که ببینن میشه شد یا نه بشینن درسشونو بخونن !!!! آخه یعنی چی میشه یا نه حالا نشه ول میکنی درسو ؟!!! برو فقط بخون !!!!

----------


## Hellion

> کی میگه این حرفو ؟!!!!! معدلش بنظر من خیلی خوبه پتانسیل زیر 500 هم داره .... الکی لطفا روحیشونو تخریب نکنید !!!! به ایشون پیشنهاد میکنم به جای این که ببینن میشه شد یا نه بشینن درسشونو بخونن !!!! آخه یعنی چی میشه یا نه حالا نشه ول میکنی درسو ؟!!! برو فقط بخون !!!!


من میگم .. ناراحت نشو ولی دلیل دارم .. اگه براش مهم بود الان مینشست میخوند نه بیاد تاپیک بزنه معدلم خرابه یا نه ؟ چون الان همه روحیه میدن دوروز جوگیر میشه میخونه بعدش سست میشه بله حرف شما هم درسته به جای اینکه بشینه بخونه فقط به فکر معدلشه و گذشته ..

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دوستان
> 
> معدل نهایی من ۱۷.۸۱ هست
> 
> ادب ۱۷.۷۵
> زبان فارسی ۱۸.۷۵
> دینی ۱۸
> زبان ۱۹.۵
> زیست ۱۶ (به دلیل دیر رسیدن به سر جلسه)
> ...


نه داداش معدلت کجاش خرابه ، تازه از خیلی ها هم جلوتر هستی شما با این معدل خوب

تو هر درسی حدود 5 تا 10 درصد بیشتر بزنی جبران میشه

استرس نداره عزیز

----------


## MajnOOn

> سلام دوستان
> 
> معدل نهایی من ۱۷.۸۱ هست
> 
> ادب ۱۷.۷۵
> زبان فارسی ۱۸.۷۵
> دینی ۱۸
> زبان ۱۹.۵
> زیست ۱۶ (به دلیل دیر رسیدن به سر جلسه)
> ...


من با 18/44 زیر هزار منطقه 2 آوردم...قطعن توام میتونی

----------


## pezeshki94

> کی میگه این حرفو ؟!!!!! معدلش بنظر من خیلی خوبه پتانسیل زیر 500 هم داره .... الکی لطفا روحیشونو تخریب نکنید !!!! به ایشون پیشنهاد میکنم به جای این که ببینن میشه شد یا نه بشینن درسشونو بخونن !!!! آخه یعنی چی میشه یا نه حالا نشه ول میکنی درسو ؟!!! برو فقط بخون !!!!


به نظر من که خیلی خوبه ... پتانسیل زیر 50 هم داره  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  البته به نظرم از همین حالا داره برا خودش بهونه درست میکنه که درس نخونه ها... داداش ما این دوره ها رو گذروندیم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

من کسی رو میشناسم کمترین نمره امتحان نهایی رو توی دینی آورد ولی توی کنکور امسال دینی رو 100 زد... این نشون میده وضعیت نمره ها توی نهایی هیچ ارتباطی به درصدها توی کنکور نداره

----------


## konkurbank

حقيقت اينه كه معدلت نسبت به ميانگين معدل بچه هاي زير هزار خيلي پايينتره ولي واقعآ اينو هم جدي ميگم كه به راحتي قابل جبرانه فقط كافيه با خودت روراست باشي و مردونه بجنگي...

----------


## iskit2000

دوستان سوء تفاهم نشه

من ففط خواستم نظر شمارو بدونم وگرنه چه معدل 10 گه 20 دلیل بر نخوندن نمیشه

----------


## Dayi javad

> به نظر من که خیلی خوبه ... پتانسیل زیر 50 هم داره  البته به نظرم از همین حالا داره برا خودش بهونه درست میکنه که درس نخونه ها... داداش ما این دوره ها رو گذروندیم
> 
> من کسی رو میشناسم کمترین نمره امتحان نهایی رو توی دینی آورد ولی توی کنکور امسال دینی رو 100 زد... این نشون میده وضعیت نمره ها توی نهایی هیچ ارتباطی به درصدها توی کنکور نداره


خیلی حرف قشنگی زدی ! بهونه !!

و حرف دومتم خیلی درسته ! نهایی نمره نگیری معنیش این نیس ک تو کنکورم بد باشی !
کسی ک معدل پایین داره همشون ک تنبل نبودن یا ضریب هوشی پایینی ک نداشتن!!

خود من معدلم 14و خورده ای شده بود !چون نمیخوندم اگ ن درسام خوب بود اما تو ی جوی قرار گرفته بودم ک هر کاری میکردم جز درس ! این معدل 14 رو هم فقط شبای امتحان خوندم ! حتی نیم سال اول مدیرمون گفت تو امسال با این وضع درس خوندن قبول نمیشی!


امسالم تو 1 ماه دیپلم انسانی گرفتم ! شب مبخوندم روز بعد امتحان میدادم!! در حالی ک بچه هایی ک از اول سال داشتن میرفتن سر کلاس و آماده امتحان بودن خیلی هاشون قبول نشدن!

----------


## Amin 95

آقا یه سوال کلیشه ای ولی مهم

الان من با این نمره ها به نظرتون برم دیپ انسانی بگیرم البته فکر کنم باید مهر ثبت نام کنم

یا لازم نیست وتمرکزمو بذارم رو کنکور

ادبیات 19
عربی 19
دینی 19.5
زبان 19
زیست 17.5
شیمی 16.75
فیزیک 17
ریاضی 18.5
زمین 18.75

----------


## reyhane

معدل من که 15 بود رتبم شد هشت هزار با درصدهای فوق العاده پایین
خیلی به فکرمعدل نباشین
شرط اصلی فقط کنکوره

----------


## Dr.GajaR

> معدل من که 15 بود رتبم شد هشت هزار با درصدهای فوق العاده پایین
> خیلی به فکرمعدل نباشین
> شرط اصلی فقط کنکوره


میشه درصداتون بگین 
+ پست اول این تاپیکو دیگ کجای دلم جا کنم !

----------


## Blue.sky

> آقا یه سوال کلیشه ای ولی مهم
> 
> الان من با این نمره ها به نظرتون برم دیپ انسانی بگیرم البته فکر کنم باید مهر ثبت نام کنم
> 
> یا لازم نیست وتمرکزمو بذارم رو کنکور
> 
> ادبیات 19
> عربی 19
> دینی 19.5
> ...



*دوستی تو این تاپیک در صفحه اول کارنامه برادرش رو گذاشته که نمره نهایی دینی 15 بوده و درصد کنکور 100 !

ممنون میشم بر اساس دانش مشاور زبده شما توضیح بدین که این چه طور ممکنه ؟؟؟

در حالی که اگر بر اساس راهنمایی های حکیمانه مشاور جنابعالی با این نمره اگر شخص در کنکور به تمام سوالات این درس پاسخ درست میداد بیشتر از 93.75 درصد نمیشد !
*

----------


## reyhane

> میشه درصداتون بگین 
> + پست اول این تاپیکو دیگ کجای دلم جا کنم !


ادبیات 12
عربی 32
دینی 70
زبان 60
ریاضی 1
فیزیک 9
شیمی 2

----------


## Kasandan

درود درسته معدل مهمه اما مهم کنکوره از الان قاطع تصمیم گیری کنین و هدفتونو مشخص کنین تلاش خودتونو ببرین بالا نتیجه میگیرین.

----------


## Dr.GajaR

> ادبیات 12
> عربی 32
> دینی 70
> زبان 60
> ریاضی 1
> فیزیک 9
> شیمی 2


 :Yahoo (13): 
یعنی امید وار شدم با این پست جدی میگم 
من میشینم درس میخونم بکوب بعد میام اینجا میبینم باز جو تاثیر معدل بعد بعضیام ک میان فقط استرس بدن برن 
بر... به انگیزه مردم 
عوض اینکه بگن تلاش کنین به هدف میرسین !!!!
من خودم تو خرداد ی مشکل خانوادگی بود نتونستم بخونم معدلم اومد پایین هنوزم ک هست چوبش میخورم

----------


## reyhane

> یعنی امید وار شدم با این پست جدی میگم 
> من میشینم درس میخونم بکوب بعد میام اینجا میبینم باز جو تاثیر معدل بعد بعضیام ک میان فقط استرس بدن برن 
> بر... به انگیزه مردم 
> عوض اینکه بگن تلاش کنین به هدف میرسین !!!!
> من خودم تو خرداد ی مشکل خانوادگی بود نتونستم بخونم معدلم اومد پایین هنوزم ک هست چوبش میخورم


من دومین کنکورم بود امسال
پارسال خیلی ها بهم فاز منفی دادن 
با معدلای بالای 19
امسال هم یکم بی دقتی هام زیاد بود
ولی خب دیدی با معدل 15 و این درصدا پایین شدم هشت هزار 
یکم بیشتر دقت میکردم زیر پنج هزار راحت میشد به دست اورد
پس الکی خواهشا جو منفی ندین
فقط بخونین

----------


## Dr.GajaR

> من دومین کنکورم بود امسال
> پارسال خیلی ها بهم فاز منفی دادن 
> با معدلای بالای 19
> امسال هم یکم بی دقتی هام زیاد بود
> ولی خب دیدی با معدل 15 و این درصدا پایین شدم هشت هزار 
> یکم بیشتر دقت میکردم زیر پنج هزار راحت میشد به دست اورد
> پس الکی خواهشا جو منفی ندین
> فقط بخونین


دقیقا همینطوره اگه بخونیم جبران میشه فقط باید سخت تلاش کرد 
اون الافام ک میان فاز منفی میدن  ل... شن بهتره

----------


## sardare azmoon

> *دوستی تو این تاپیک در صفحه اول کارنامه برادرش رو گذاشته که نمره نهایی دینی 15 بوده و درصد کنکور 100 !
> 
> ممنون میشم بر اساس دانش مشاور زبده شما توضیح بدین که این چه طور ممکنه ؟؟؟
> 
> در حالی که اگر بر اساس راهنمایی های حکیمانه مشاور جنابعالی با این نمره اگر شخص در کنکور به تمام سوالات این درس پاسخ درست میداد بیشتر از 93.75 درصد نمیشد !
> *


درصدی که در کارنامه میاد درصدی هست که تو کنکور به دست اوردید و معدل بالا و پایینش نمیکنه 
معدل روی تراز اعمال میشه نه درصد

----------


## Blue.sky

> درصدی که در کارنامه میاد درصدی هست که تو کنکور به دست اوردید و معدل بالا و پایینش نمیکنه 
> معدل روی تراز اعمال میشه نه درصد




*دوست عزیز میدونم چه طور حساب میشه ولی این دوستمون* *Amin 95**  تو تاپیک دیگه از زبان مشاوران زبده فرمول دیگه ای برای محاسبه داشت! که منتظر توضیح ایشان هستیم ...*

----------


## Black

آقا یه سوال:
نمره زبان فارسی رو چی تاثیر میذاره؟
ادبیات چطور؟

----------


## mohammad.sa

> ادبیات 12
> عربی 32
> دینی 70
> زبان 60
> ریاضی 1
> فیزیک 9
> شیمی 2


چطو رتبت این شد؟؟؟من با درصدای اختصاصی بهتر شدم حدود14.عجیبه
البته عمومیا حدود 50و اختصاصیا زیست23 شیمی40 ریاضی13  فیزیک25

----------


## Blue.sky

> آقا یه سوال:
> نمره زبان فارسی رو چی تاثیر میذاره؟
> ادبیات چطور؟


طبق راهنمای  سنجش  میانگین تراز این دو به عنوان تراز ادبیات تو کنکور محاسبه میشه .

----------


## Black

> طبق راهنمای  سنجش  میانگین تراز این دو به عنوان تراز ادبیات تو کنکور محاسبه میشه .


فرق داره میانگینشون باز؟
یعنی ادبیات تاثیرش بیشتره یا نه مساوی ان؟

----------


## Blue.sky

> فرق داره میانگینشون باز؟
> یعنی ادبیات تاثیرش بیشتره یا نه مساوی ان؟


در نمرات نهایی سال 93 تراز نمره 20 زبان فارسی تقریبا 700 تا بیشتر از تراز نمره 20 ادبیات فارسی بود .

----------


## Black

> در نمرات نهایی سال 93 تراز نمره 20 زبان فارسی تقریبا 700 تا بیشتر از تراز نمره 20 ادبیات فارسی بود .


یعنی زبان فارسی تاثیرش بیشتره؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Blue.sky

> یعنی زبان فارسی تاثیرش بیشتره؟



بله زبان فارسی ترازش بیشتر از ادبیات فارسی هست.

----------


## Amin 95

> *دوستی تو این تاپیک در صفحه اول کارنامه برادرش رو گذاشته که نمره نهایی دینی 15 بوده و درصد کنکور 100 !
> 
> ممنون میشم بر اساس دانش مشاور زبده شما توضیح بدین که این چه طور ممکنه ؟؟؟
> 
> در حالی که اگر بر اساس راهنمایی های حکیمانه مشاور جنابعالی با این نمره اگر شخص در کنکور به تمام سوالات این درس پاسخ درست میداد بیشتر از 93.75 درصد نمیشد !
> *


من فکر میکنم از شما یک بار پوزش خواستم
بله دانش من محدوده چون آدمم نعوذ بالله خدا نیستم که بی اشتباه باشم 

اشتباهی از جانب من سر بزنه پوزش میخوام 

اگر کافی نبوده دوباره عذر میخوام

----------


## Blue.sky

> من فکر میکنم از شما یک بار پوزش خواستم
> بله دانش من محدوده چون آدمم نعوذ بالله خدا نیستم که بی اشتباه باشم 
> 
> اشتباهی از جانب من سر بزنه پوزش میخوام 
> 
> اگر کافی نبوده دوباره عذر میخوام
> 
> اینم لینک توضیح کامل تاثیر معدل باب میل شما که نادرستی حرف منو نقض میکنه
> 
> ***********************/post/%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B6%DB%8C%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AA-%DA%A9%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%84-%D9%88-%D8%AC%D8%AF%DB%8C%D8%AF-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%AF-%D9%86%D8%AD%D9%88%D9%87-%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%AB%DB%8C%D8%B1-%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%AF%D9%84


*
دوست عزیز من دنبال پوزش و ... نیستم شما دوست بنده هستین ولی بهتره هر چیزی رو بدون تحقیق باور نکنیم حتی از زبان کسانی که خیلی ادعا دارن که تعدادشون هم کم نیست ...

این لینک که باز نمیشه ولی منطور از این جمله شما رو نفهمیدم  :* 
نادرستی حرف منو نقض میکنه !

*(احتمالا منظورتون این بود که درستی حرف شما رو نقض میکنه)*

----------


## Amin 95

> *
> دوست عزیز من دنبال پوزش و ... نیستم شما دوست بنده هستین ولی بهتره هر چیزی رو بدون تحقیق باور نکنیم حتی از زبان کسانی که خیلی ادعا دارن که تعدادشون هم کم نیست ...
> 
> این لینک که باز نمیشه ولی منطور از این جمله شما رو نفهمیدم  :* نادرستی حرف منو نقض میکنه !


نمیدونم چرا نمیذاره این جا مراجعه کنید


تاثیر معدل روی تراز یا درصد کنکور بعد اولین لینک که کامل وبلگ استراتژیه باز کنید

----------


## Blue.sky

> نمیدونم چرا نمیذاره این جا مراجعه کنید
> 
> 
> تاثیر معدل روی تراز یا درصد کنکور بعد اولین لینک که کامل وبلگ استراتژیه باز کنید



*ممنون
ولی چیزایی که خود سازمان سنجش به طور واضح توضیح داده نیازی نیست به حرف مشاورای ... اعتماد کنیم .*

----------


## Amin 95

همانطور که مشاهده می کنید روش محاسبه کمی پیچیده می باشد، ولی در کل تاثیر نمره امتحان نهایی انکار ناپذیر است.حال به دو نمونه کارنامه زیر دقت فرمایید که درصدهای آنها به طور تقزیبی یکسان بوده در حالی که معدل آنها متفاوت است و این امر سبب جابجایی رتبه آنها گردیده مجددا متذکر می شویم که تاثیر معدل نهایی انکار ناپذیر است اما دانش آموزان گرامی نباید آن را چون یک غول پنداشته زیرا همچنین تاثیر خود کنکور بسیار بیشتر است!! البته معدل همه چیز نیست . شما میتونین با درصدهای خوب خودتون تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۴ رو کم کنین. تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۴ درسته ۲۵% هستش ولی محاسباتش پیچیده است و بر اساس تراز و … هست و لذا بین کسی که مثلا ۱۵ میشه نهایی با کسی که ۲۰ میشه اونقدرا فاصله ای نیست.

منبع:وبلاگ     نمره

اون سبزه خیلی جالبه و جدول زیر

----------


## Black

> همانطور که مشاهده می کنید روش محاسبه کمی پیچیده می باشد، ولی در کل تاثیر نمره امتحان نهایی انکار ناپذیر است.حال به دو نمونه کارنامه زیر دقت فرمایید که درصدهای آنها به طور تقزیبی یکسان بوده در حالی که معدل آنها متفاوت است و این امر سبب جابجایی رتبه آنها گردیده مجددا متذکر می شویم که تاثیر معدل نهایی انکار ناپذیر است اما دانش آموزان گرامی نباید آن را چون یک غول پنداشته زیرا همچنین تاثیر خود کنکور بسیار بیشتر است!! البته معدل همه چیز نیست . شما میتونین با درصدهای خوب خودتون تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۴ رو کم کنین. تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۴ درسته ۲۵% هستش ولی محاسباتش پیچیده است و بر اساس تراز و … هست و لذا بین کسی که مثلا ۱۵ میشه نهایی با کسی که ۲۰ میشه اونقدرا فاصله ای نیست.
> 
> منبع:وبلاگ     نمره
> 
> اون سبزه خیلی جالبه و جدول زیر


این جدوله که برعکس داره میگه نمره خیلی تاثیر داره :Yahoo (4): 
کاش هیچوقت نمیدیدمش :Yahoo (1):

----------


## simin11

اگه هدفتون زیر 1000 که کار سختی ندارید و قابل جبرانه نمراتتون.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Blue.sky

> همانطور که مشاهده می کنید روش محاسبه کمی پیچیده می باشد، ولی در کل تاثیر نمره امتحان نهایی انکار ناپذیر است.حال به دو نمونه کارنامه زیر دقت فرمایید که درصدهای آنها به طور تقزیبی یکسان بوده در حالی که معدل آنها متفاوت است و این امر سبب جابجایی رتبه آنها گردیده مجددا متذکر می شویم که تاثیر معدل نهایی انکار ناپذیر است اما دانش آموزان گرامی نباید آن را چون یک غول پنداشته زیرا همچنین تاثیر خود کنکور بسیار بیشتر است!! البته معدل همه چیز نیست . شما میتونین با درصدهای خوب خودتون تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۴ رو کم کنین. تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۴ درسته ۲۵% هستش ولی محاسباتش پیچیده است و بر اساس تراز و … هست و لذا بین کسی که مثلا ۱۵ میشه نهایی با کسی که ۲۰ میشه اونقدرا فاصله ای نیست.
> 
> منبع: Www.***************
> 
> اون سبزه خیلی جالبه و جدول زیر


*

نه کسی میتونه تاثیر معدل رو انکار کنه و نه کسی میتونه به یه شخص با معدل 16 بگه نمیتونی کمتر از 50 یا ... بیاری چون کاملا مربوط به توانایی شخص داره .

ممنون از این جدول ولی تا زمانی که کارنامه خود سازمان سنجش نباشه اصلاا  نمیشه روش بحث کرد که تاثیر کمه یا زیاده ...
*

----------


## dow

> معدل من که 15 بود رتبم شد هشت هزار با درصدهای فوق العاده پایین
> خیلی به فکرمعدل نباشین
> شرط اصلی فقط کنکوره


امکانش هست یک عکس از کارنامه نتایج کنکور بزارید؟ رشته اتون ریاضی هستش؟

----------


## Amin 95

راست میگی بر مبنای جدول خیلی تاثیر داره

جمله سبزه رو دوباره بخون نگفته فاصله ای نیست

گفته اون قدرا فاصله ای نیست

یعنی به هر حال تاثیر خودش رو داره

----------


## Amin 95

> *
> 
> نه کسی میتونه تاثیر معدل رو انکار کنه و نه کسی میتونه به یه شخص با معدل 16 بگه نمیتونی کمتر از 50 یا ... بیاری چون کاملا مربوط به توانایی شخص داره .
> 
> 
> 
> ممنون از این جدول ولی تا زمانی که کارنامه خود سازمان سنجش نباشه اصلاا  نمیشه روش بحث کرد که تاثیر کمه یا زیاده ...
> *


*آقا یه سوال چرا من منبع میذارم سانسورش میکنن؟؟؟

*چیزی تو جیب من نمیره فقط میخو م حرف بی سند نزنم

----------


## sardare azmoon

> *دوست عزیز میدونم چه طور حساب میشه ولی این دوستمون* *Amin 95**  تو تاپیک دیگه از زبان مشاوران زبده فرمول دیگه ای برای محاسبه داشت! که منتظر توضیح ایشان هستیم ...*


نه من مطئنم فرمولش همینی هست که گفتم

----------


## simin11

> *
> 
> نه کسی میتونه تاثیر معدل رو انکار کنه و نه کسی میتونه به یه شخص با معدل 16 بگه نمیتونی کمتر از 50 یا ... بیاری چون کاملا مربوط به توانایی شخص داره .
> 
> ممنون از این جدول ولی تا زمانی که کارنامه خود سازمان سنجش نباشه اصلاا  نمیشه روش بحث کرد که تاثیر کمه یا زیاده ...
> *


نمره 16 ترازش نصف تراز نمره 20.ببینید معدل 16 میتونه زیر 500 بشه ولی زیر 50 امکانش کمه.بالاخره باید واقعیتو پذیرفت.

----------


## Blue.sky

> *آقا یه سوال چرا من منبع میذارم سانسورش میکنن؟؟؟
> 
> *چیزی تو جیب من نمیره فقط میخو م حرف بی سند نزنم



*من اطلاع ندارم ولی فکر کنم لینک به بیرون سانسور میشه .

کسایی که با یه عکس ناامید یا امیدوار میشن میتونن عکس زیر رو هم باور کنن ؟؟

**


**تا زمانی که خود کارنامه سازمان سنجش و کارنامه نمرات امتحانات نهایی موجود نباشه بحث بیهوده هست .
*

----------


## Amin 95

> *من اطلاع ندارم ولی فکر کنم لینک به بیرون سانسور میشه .
> 
> کسایی که با یه عکس ناامید یا امیدوار میشن میتونن عکس زیر رو هم باور کنن ؟؟
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **تا زمانی که خود کارنامه سازمان سنجش و کارنامه نمرات امتحانات نهایی موجود نباشه بحث بیهوده هست .
> *


اون 19.5 هست نه 9.5

----------


## dow

> اون 19.5 هست نه 9.5


منظور ایشون اینه که نباید به کارنامه هایی که غیراز سنجش میده بیرون اعتماد کرد وفکرکنم اون 19.5 رو خودشون 9.5 کردن جهت اثبات حرفشون که میشه یه کارنامه ساختگی قرارداد

----------


## Black

> *من اطلاع ندارم ولی فکر کنم لینک به بیرون سانسور میشه .
> 
> کسایی که با یه عکس ناامید یا امیدوار میشن میتونن عکس زیر رو هم باور کنن ؟؟
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **تا زمانی که خود کارنامه سازمان سنجش و کارنامه نمرات امتحانات نهایی موجود نباشه بحث بیهوده هست .
> *



دستت درد نکنه امیدوارم کردی :Yahoo (4): )

آقا یکی بره محاسباتشو انجام بده دیگه :Yahoo (1): 
اینم فایلش:دانلود

----------


## Blue.sky

> اون 19.5 هست نه 9.5


*

بله دقیقا منطورم اینه که چون این یه جدول معمولی هست و هیچ بحثی درباره اعداد داخل جدول نمیشه کرد چون ممکنه یه مشاور محض دلخوشی دانش آموزش معدل 19.5 رو بکنه 9.5 و امید کاذب بده !*

----------


## dow

به نظرتون دیپ مجدد بگیرم :Yahoo (76): 




راسیتش حوصله تشریحی ندارم ازاین ور هم دوستان اعتماد به سقف میدن . :Yahoo (20): ا نشااله سال دیگه با این نمرات رتبه زیر 100 میشم کارنامه هم میزارم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Blue.sky

> به نظرتون دیپ مجدد بگیرم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> راسیتش حوصله تشریحی ندارم ازاین ور هم دوستان اعتماد به سقف میدن .ا نشااله سال دیگه با این نمرات رتبه زیر 100 میشم کارنامه هم میزارم




خودتون که از وضعیت نمراتتون باخبر هستین  :Yahoo (1):   دیپلم مجدد بگیرین به نفعتون هست ولی چون میرین پیش دانشگاهی براتون سخت میشه هم دروس و امتحانات پیش و هم دیپلم مجدد با نمرات بالا .

----------


## dow

> خودتون که از وضعیت نمراتتون باخبر هستین   دیپلم مجدد بگیرین به نفعتون هست ولی چون میرین پیش دانشگاهی براتون سخت میشه هم دروس و امتحانات پیش و هم دیپلم مجدد با نمرات بالا .


پشت کنکوریم

----------


## BacheMosbat

تا بحث داغه یکی هم جواب منو بده معدل منم تقریبا مثل ایشونه
بنظرتون پرستاری میرسونم؟

----------


## khaan

> آقا یه سوال کلیشه ای ولی مهم
> 
> الان من با این نمره ها به نظرتون برم دیپ انسانی بگیرم البته فکر کنم باید مهر ثبت نام کنم
> 
> یا لازم نیست وتمرکزمو بذارم رو کنکور
> 
> ادبیات 19
> عربی 19
> دینی 19.5
> ...


نه نمره هاتون اصلا بد نیست.

----------


## Blue.sky

> پشت کنکوریم



تو کارنامه نمرات نهایی نوشته خرداد 94  فکر کردم دانش آموز هستین .

----------


## dow

> تا بحث داغه یکی هم جواب منو بده معدل منم تقریبا مثل ایشونه
> بنظرتون پرستاری میرسونم؟


مال من رتبه ام به پرستاری میرسه البته چون علاقه ندارم اگر قبول بشم برم  نشم میمونم پشت کنکور یه رشته بهتر ولی قبول بشمم بد نیست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dow

> تو کارنامه نمرات نهایی نوشته خرداد 94  فکر کردم دانش آموز هستین .


اون موقع باید میزد 94-95 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Blue.sky

> اون موقع باید میزد 94-95




کسی که خرداد امسال دیپلم میگیره  تو کارنامش میزنه :  94-93
کسی که خرداد سال بعد دیپلم میگیره میزنه : 95-94
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Black

حالا که بحثش هست مال منم لطفا نگاه کنین
لب مرزم :Yahoo (1): 
بگیرم دیپلم مجددو یا نه؟

----------


## dow

> کسی که خرداد امسال دیپلم میگیره  تو کارنامش میزنه :  94-93
> کسی که خرداد سال بعد دیپلم میگیره میزنه : 95-94


پس مال من شاید اشتب شده  :Yahoo (76):  چون من 93 دیپ گرفتم

----------


## BacheMosbat

> مال من رتبه ام به پرستاری میرسه البته چون علاقه ندارم اگر قبول بشم برم  نشم میمونم پشت کنکور یه رشته بهتر ولی قبول بشمم بد نیست



خب شاید درصدای کنکورتو خوب زدی که پرستاری میشی
من کنکور فک کنم داغون باشم
با اون وضع چی؟

----------


## BacheMosbat

> حالا که بحثش هست مال منم لطفا نگاه کنین
> لب مرزم
> بگیرم دیپلم مجددو یا نه؟



شمام برای زیر هزار میخواید؟


من از خدامه 20 هزار شم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## dow

> خب شاید درصدای کنکورتو خوب زدی که پرستاری میشی
> من کنکور فک کنم داغون باشم
> با اون وضع چی؟


من تو شیمی 15 درصد از سنجش طلبکارم روز تعطیلی یعنی شبش سیستم زده بود پاسخ داده منم از قضا صبح نگاه کردم دیدم کلا جواب رو حذف کردن  :Yahoo (21):  وقتی پرسیدم چندساعت بعد زدن همه چی آرومه من چقدر خوش حالم.
رتبه حدودیت چقدره؟ اگر میتونی برو ازاد خب البته اگر انتخاب کرده باشی

----------


## dow

> شمام برای زیر هزار میخواید؟
> 
> 
> من از خدامه 20 هزار شم


یه نفر شد که مثل من فکرکنه کسی که به پزشکی علاقه نداره و وقتی که میتونه با 20 هزار پرستاری قبول بشه روزانه سراسری چه کاریه بره دیپ مجدد بگیره آخه .

----------


## dow

> حالا که بحثش هست مال منم لطفا نگاه کنین
> لب مرزم
> بگیرم دیپلم مجددو یا نه؟


نمره های شما ازمال من یکی بهتر هستش تقریبا من امسال 4 هزار تراز کم اوردم برای پزشکی  :Yahoo (10):  سال دیگه جبران میشه (حتی شده ازاد هم میرم نشه که نمیرم مگه زوره)

----------


## BacheMosbat

> مال من رتبه ام به پرستاری میرسه البته چون علاقه ندارم اگر قبول بشم برم  نشم میمونم پشت کنکور یه رشته بهتر ولی قبول بشمم بد نیست


حتما درصدای کنکورتو خوب زدی
 منطقه سه واسه پرستاری چه رتبه ای میخواد؟

امیدی هست با معدل هیجده و درصدای داغون پرستای بشم؟

----------


## BacheMosbat

> من تو شیمی 15 درصد از سنجش طلبکارم روز تعطیلی یعنی شبش سیستم زده بود پاسخ داده منم از قضا صبح نگاه کردم دیدم کلا جواب رو حذف کردن  وقتی پرسیدم چندساعت بعد زدن همه چی آرومه من چقدر خوش حالم.
> رتبه حدودیت چقدره؟ اگر میتونی برو ازاد خب البته اگر انتخاب کرده باشی


هنوز امسال سال اول کنکور دادنمه  :Yahoo (21): 

به پرستاری هم راضیم والا

----------


## dow

> هنوز امسال سال اول کنکور دادنمه 
> 
> به پرستاری هم راضیم والا


اگر میتونی دیپ انسانی بگیر اگرم مجاز باشه همه رو تتبیق بزن دراین مورد اطلاع زیادی ندارم ولی اگر بشه همه رو تتبیق زد من خودم به شخصه حاضرم با 13 تتبیق بزنم .که فکرنکنم بشه

----------


## BacheMosbat

> اگر میتونی دیپ انسانی بگیر اگرم مجاز باشه همه رو تتبیق بزن دراین مورد اطلاع زیادی ندارم ولی اگر بشه همه رو تتبیق زد من خودم به شخصه حاضرم با 13 تتبیق بزنم .که فکرنکنم بشه


مگه معدلم بده که دیپلم مجدد بگیرم ؟ فقط زبان فارسی و زمین و انگلیسی و فیزیک 15-16 شدم بقیه خوبن اینا پایین ترین نمره هام بودن

به پرستاریم راضیم ...

----------


## Black

> شمام برای زیر هزار میخواید؟
> 
> 
> من از خدامه 20 هزار شم


من فقط میخوام داروسازی قبول شم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Black

> نمره های شما ازمال من یکی بهتر هستش تقریبا من امسال 4 هزار تراز کم اوردم برای پزشکی  سال دیگه جبران میشه (حتی شده ازاد هم میرم نشه که نمیرم مگه زوره)


نمیدونم چقد کارم سخت میشه خب
خواستم ببینم میارزه دیپلم مجدد یا نه! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AmiR_KHD

دوستان دیپ انسانی جریانش چیه؟؟الانم میشه گرفت؟

----------


## Black

> دوستان دیپ انسانی جریانش چیه؟؟الانم میشه گرفت؟


15 آبان تا 15 آذر ثبتنام میکنن واسه دی امتحان میدی
اطلاعا بیشتر رو هم برو صفحه های قبل

----------


## AmiR_KHD

> 15 آبان تا 15 آذر ثبتنام میکنن واسه دی امتحان میدی
> اطلاعا بیشتر رو هم برو صفحه های قبل


صفحه های قبل چیز بخصوصی نبود..بعد تاثیر معدل چطور میشه؟؟ من میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم...اونوقت چطوری معدل تاثیر پیدا میکنه؟؟؟دیپ انسانی رو حتما باید معدل بالا آورد؟؟ در حد 12..13 کافی نیست؟

----------


## artim

> دوستان دیپ انسانی جریانش چیه؟؟الانم میشه گرفت؟


برا دیماه میشه
از مهرماه ثبتنامشه

----------


## Black

> صفحه های قبل چیز بخصوصی نبود..بعد تاثیر معدل چطور میشه؟؟ من میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم...اونوقت چطوری معدل تاثیر پیدا میکنه؟؟؟دیپ انسانی رو حتما باید معدل بالا آورد؟؟ در حد 12..13 کافی نیست؟



 اینجا گفتم
خوب دقت کن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## reyhane

> چطو رتبت این شد؟؟؟من با درصدای اختصاصی بهتر شدم حدود14.عجیبه
> البته عمومیا حدود 50و اختصاصیا زیست23 شیمی40 ریاضی13  فیزیک25


کارنامه ام رو گذاشتم میتونین ببینین

----------


## rez657

بابا همتون وضعتون خوبه من خرررررررررایم خررررررررراب اون موقع ک ما دیپلم گرفتیم فقط مهم بود بگیریش  یه چیز الکی بود  منم ک عشق موسقی اصلا سال سوم نخوندم الان داررم تاوان میدم  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
این سوابقمه   نمی دونم با این اوضا اصن نمی تونم درس بخونم  87 دیپلم گرفتم   بنظرتون میتونم پرستاری قبول شم  یعنی مشیه (ازادشم راضی ام )فرض کن  مثلا درسار و چتد بزنم تا قبوئل شم 80 ب بالا خوبه امکانش هس ریاضی فیزیکو تبصره زدم  اونموقع فقط میخاستم دپلم بگیرم برم نظام ک نشد   اییی خااااک  مردنم نمی میرم راحت شم     بچه ها نخندین  سیه گیمان ک میگن منم  :Yahoo (12): 

136

----------


## mohammad.sa

سلام
بچه ها من فارغ تحصیلم.بنظرتون میشه دی دیپ مجدد گرفت؟؟؟؟حدودا چقد وقتمو میگیره؟؟؟به کنکورم لطمه نمیزنه؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad.sa

اینم نمره هام
دینی 15
زبان فارسی13
ادبیات16
عربی15
زبان 14
شیمی14.5
فیزیک13
ریاضی10
زیست12

زمین17


بعد ی سوال دیگه.چند درصد تاثیر داره دیپ انسانی

----------


## dow

> بلهفایل پیوست 39350


وضع  تو تجربی خراب تره شما بین 40 هزار شدی اینقدر ما باید بین 180 هزارنفر (منظور منطقه2) کنکور بدیم معدل توی تراز شما تاثییر گذاشته که ترازعلمیتون شده 5760 .

----------

